# Jim Bowie Mods



## golfpro2301 (Jun 29, 2014)

So I made a big mistake last year and sold my Jim Bowie. I changed jobs and needed the money but now I am back at my old job and I found a sponsor to cover all costs for this year. I am going to pick up a new Jim Bowie and Daniel Boone on Tuesday. We will put these into the rotation with our akorn and fridge for competitions. When I had my previous ones I did a few mods. I plan on doing these again but wanted to see if there are a few others people are doing. The mods I did before was a BGE gasket around the lid. Mineral Wool board wrapped in foil on top of deflection plate. Foil Wrapped the side diffusers. This helped a lot with equal heat distribution. I have seen the downdraft mod and it looked interesting. is there a noticeable difference? Instead of paying the $75 I will probably just make my own if it is worth it.


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Jan 26, 2016)

Golfpro2301,   I noticed your post about mods for the GMG Jim Bowie and wanted to see if you have done any other mods to your Jim Bowie smoker?   I have the Jim Bowie Smoker runs on wifi 5.9 firmware.   Here are the mods that I have done to mine so far still working the out front shelf not a big fan on the stock shelf they gave me with my Jim Bowie.   I added a bottom storage shelf not just for storage more for stability for the smoker it self,  then I made new main grilling grates and made a second cooking shelf that slide out. I also added a Tel-True thermometer in place of the stock thermometer.  I did add the Don Godke's downdraft system and it does help even out temps along with more smoke in the smoker.  My temperature from right to left is about 1-3 degrees from right to left before they would be about 50 degrees off right to left.   Don't get me wrong these pellet smoker will never produce the smoke you get from a offset stick burner!   But, you can add the amazen pellet smoke tube to get the extra smoke and I'm sure you know that lol.  Anyway take a look at the mods I did and tell me what you think.  As always Happy Smokin'












image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Jan 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Jan 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Jan 26, 2016
__ 1


















image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Jan 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Jan 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Jan 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Jan 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Jan 26, 2016


----------



## golfpro2301 (Jan 26, 2016)

Mods are looking good. I actually removed all my mods as I got carried away at trying to make it perfect and knew there was no way to. I sold my Memphis Pro (another huge mistake) and now only have the JB as a grill. I foil a piece of high temp insulation and place it between the drain pan and the metal that goes over burn pot. This eliminated the hot spot in the center. I did the mod to drop intake to grate level but when fully loaded and fan going on and off temp still fluctuate a lot more than you think. I just kept it simple and drink more beer rather than worrying about temp inside. As far as front shelf you can get collapsable shelf brackets from amazon. I got these for shelf in my comp trailer that is under the flatscreen. They support 300lb each. May be worth a shot at looking into and just weld the wire shelf onto the brackets. Rest of your mods look great.


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for the comment on my mods.  On the high temp insulation was that just place in the center of the drip pan or just over top the heat deflector it self?  On my JB it has a one piece heat deflector,  the older models have the 3 piece heat deflector of it possible could you send me a picture curious to see this lol.  email me [email protected]  I'd appreciate it.   I'll take a look on Amazon and look for the collapsable shelf brackets.  Thanks again
-Joe


----------



## westby (Jan 27, 2016)

I recommend checking out pelletheads.com and going to the GMG section.  You can get plenty of ideas from those guys.


----------

